# Best ax or maul for splitting wood?



## dlatheman (Feb 23, 2010)

My old double bit ax does pretty well but I would like to hear what everybody else likes and why.


----------



## quads (Feb 23, 2010)

You'll get many different endorsements, but what has worked for me for decades of manual splitting is a 6# maul with a full-length handle.


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm partial to the Fiskars Super Splitter.


----------



## wood spliter (Feb 23, 2010)

Sledge and wedge and an 8lb maul. I did go to my parents house and get the old 15lb maul I used when I was younger. I used it today and it works well. I haven't used it in 25 years.


----------



## StackedLumber (Feb 23, 2010)

Fiskars super splitter-nuff said!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 23, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> You'll get many different endorsements, but what has worked for me for decades of manual splitting is a 6# maul with a full-length handle.



I agreed with this till I got a Fiskars last year.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 23, 2010)

If you want a lighter tool that will do most of your splitting, get a fiskars. I used an eight pound maul for years now use the fiskars almost exclusively.  I always reach for the fiskars, its half the weight and gets the job done.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm considering a Fiskars SS to partner with my new Stihl 390 that's on the way.  I'm concerned about the short handle.  Has there been any sign from Fiskars that they might come out with this head on a longer handle?  I'm 5'11" and I keep reading about problems with this axe with taller people.  Can anyone advise me on technique using the Fiskars so I don't chop part of my foot off?


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 23, 2010)

A 3 1/2 lb axe with a curved handle worked well for the first 50 years of my life until I got a hydraulic splitter.  I would never use anything with a straight handle.


----------



## Nonprophet (Feb 23, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I'm considering a Fiskars SS to partner with my new Stihl 390 that's on the way.  I'm concerned about the short handle.  Has there been any sign from Fiskars that they might come out with this head on a longer handle?  I'm 5'11" and I keep reading about problems with this axe with taller people.  Can anyone advise me on technique using the Fiskars so I don't chop part of my foot off?



I'm 6' 3" and love my Fiskars SS!  I use a 20" tall 30" wide round with a tire on top for splitting--never had a single problem with the Fiskars that wasn't an issue with ALL mauls/axes, i.e. be careful and focus on what you're doing.  I wouldn't want a longer handle even if it was available.


NP


----------



## zzr7ky (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi - 

I have 3 mauls, plus 3 sledges, at least 3 wedges....  On most days i like the light, slim, fast one; it's 3 1/2 lbs. I'm guessing.  The 6lb. maul is also very good.  On occasion I'll use the 6lb job that has 'cams' on either side my MIL got at a yard sale.  It seems that different wood may take different mauls.  

I confess I have come to the point of wood snobbery.  I have walk past large Elms that I could take for free.  I turned down Poplar delivered for free.  Ash, Oak, and even Silver Maple split readily.  I still split a fair portion of my wood by hand in the winter.  When cutting standing dead I just can't see hauling out the hydrolic splitter.  Makes for less wood handling especially important with the deep snow.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## timberr (Feb 23, 2010)

I love my Fiskars Pro Splitter for most of my wood and the big stuff I switch to the Supper Splitter. Why swing an extra 2# if you don't have too


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 23, 2010)

dlatheman said:
			
		

> My old double bit ax does pretty well but I would like to hear what everybody else likes and why.



Welcome to the forum dlatheman. You are amongst friends here.

Like you, I split with a double bitted axe for many, many years. I used a sledge and wedges for the tough stuff. I never owned a splitting maul until I was given one when I was around 40 years old. It was, and is, a 6 lb and does a good job. I would not go any heavier than the 6 lb. a

As you see, there are many on here that love their Fiskars. From what I see of them I probably would not use one as I just do not like those short things and I can't see why they would do any better or as good as a splitting maul. Also, I have noticed the most of the folks who use the Fiskars are new to the splitting game. New folks like to try new things and that is normally a good thing but sometimes the older ways still work best. 

For me, now that the body has seen better days I use the hydraulic splitter; a 20 ton MTD model. Now I can split wood while I sit on my duff and it is difficult to work up a sweat. Very nice indeed.


----------



## basswidow (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a sledge and wedges to break the really big rounds once.  Medium rounds I break with my 6 lb maul.  Everything else gets split with my luddell (liddell?) axe I got from home depot.  I think it's a 4 lb head - and it has split alot of wood for me and does really well.  

All the Fiskar super splitter endorsements on here have made me curious to try one - but I've never gotten around to buying one.

I also rent a hydraulic splitter atleast 1 day a year to get ahead.  I really enjoy splitting with an axe.  It's truly theraputic.


----------



## Nonprophet (Feb 23, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> dlatheman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been splitting wood for 20+ years--hardly a newbie!  lol.  For me, all it took was 5 mins of using my Fiskars SS to realize that it is simply the best splitting tool I've ever owned or used--nothing else even comes close and I've owned just about every type of maul and splitting axe there is!

For those of you that have never tried one, I can't understand how you'd knock something you've never even tried (especially when there are literally hundreds of people on this very forum who rave about this tool....) but I guess there will always be people who like to stubbornly buck the popular trends and stick with their old ways even when it's much harder and less efficient.


NP


----------



## StackedLumber (Feb 23, 2010)

what gets me on the Fiskars is when I use it, I "feel" like I have more leverage going into the head of the splitter than with a traditional 8# sledge and wedge or a traditional long and straight handled maul.  In a sense, the fiskars splitter seems to give more balance and leverage with the shorter handle and shape of it to generate more splitting force-I think/feel like I'm splitting more efficiently-isn't efficiency the name of the game.  That's strickly opinion, but there it is for what it's worth.  Now I'd be curious to find out if Fiskars has any graphs or engineering research to back up why they use a shorter handle and design their splitter and handle the way they do.    

At the same time, Dennis is so right, there ain't nothin better than splitting with a 20 ton hydraulic splitter.  I don't own one, but a friend does that I borrow once a year.  It makes quick work of big rounds!


----------



## timberr (Feb 23, 2010)

Same here Noprophet, I have 20 yrs of splitting with a maul. I have the same head but been through a few handles. A friend told me about the Fiskars, after reading all of the positive comments in this forum I gave it a a Pro Splitter a try this year. Wow, I really liked my Pro Splitter. The first time I went out for my usual 2 hr. splitting session it flew by, after 2 hrs. I was feeling great, this is usually when I put the maul down. I had some pieces that the Pro couldn't handle so I picked up a SS and went through like knife through butter. If Inferno wants to work hard let him.

Not me, Work smarter, Not harder!


----------



## Gunks (Feb 23, 2010)

I used an 8 lb maul for years till I got my Friskar Super Splitter this season.  Have not touch the 8 lb maul since.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how long I have been splitting wood but it close to 30 years. I can remember the days when we didn't have a hydraulic splitter and there were quite a few gnarly chunks that just got passed over because it would be easier to fell and buck another tree than to continue trying to split it. It very rarely happens with a hydraulic splitter.
That said, I'm a believer in the Fiskars. I use mine quite often. There isn't really anything magic about it. I think it comes down to e=mv^2. With the lighter head, v increases considerably and since it is squared has a greater effect on e.
I let two of my 70+ yr old uncles try the Fiskars out the other day. They both liked it. One of them liked it well enough that he said, "Order me one."


----------



## FLINT (Feb 23, 2010)

While I'm only 32, I've been splitting wood every winter for at least 17 years.  

What I've settled on is an 8lb axe eye maul, with a long heavy axe type handle with a little bend in it.  My maul head isn't very blunt, like most of the mauls I see for sale and it splits better than anything i've used.  Although, I see a lot of recommendations for the fiskars axe/maul thing, I'll have to check that out.  

I can recommend what NOT to use.  Those terrible metal handled traingle headed things that weigh 12 or so pounds.  Its not that they are too heavy - the problems are that the handle is too short and are round (and hollow).  I would not advise to use anything with a round handle as you don't ever really know which way is forward, and sometimes you'll come down with the side of the head on the wood and give yourself a terrible jar.


----------



## karri0n (Feb 23, 2010)

JeffRey30747 said:
			
		

> There isn't really anything magic about it. I think it comes down to e=mv^2. With the lighter head, v increases considerably and since it is squared has a greater effect on e.




This is a big part of it, but it's also the edge geometry/blade profile on the fiskars. It's made from a different type of high strength steel that allows the edge to be at a much gentler taper. Because of the blade profile, the blade goes into the wood a lot further before it directs the energy out to the sides. The fiskars *cuts* the wood apart when it splits, as opposed to a maul that uses blunt force trauma to *smash* the wood open.


----------



## Jfk4th (Feb 23, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Sledge and wedge and an 8lb maul. I did go to my parents house and get the old 15lb maul I used when I was younger. I used it today and it works well. I haven't used it in 25 years.



This is the same one that I use on the fresh stuff.  It is damn heavy but it rips through really hard rounds. I also have Super Splitter and Pro Splitting Axe by Fiskars, both very nice too but again this 8lb maul, hell mine might be 10lb, was my Gramps and it was passed on to me.  I like my Fiskars  for small rounds, it is nice and light and with the sharpener it stays ready to chop


----------



## basswidow (Feb 23, 2010)

The thing that is confusing for me about Fiskars is which one?  I've seen Chopping Axe, Power Axe, Pro Axe, Super Splitting Axe.  Theres 4.25 lb, 2lb heads, 28 inch to 17 inch........ and the prices are all over the place.

WHICH ONE? It's confusing - I don't want to get the wrong one.  I'd like to walk into a store and give one a swing and get my hands on it before buying - as I have done with all my other tools.

I think the one that looks best for my needs is the Super Splitting Axe 4.25 lb head - 28 inch handle  I think 7854 is the model?  I've seen it going anywhere from $ 52 to 39.99 at Baileys.   I would like to get one.


----------



## StackedLumber (Feb 23, 2010)

7854 is the Super Splitter that rules if you ask me. . . . if you jump on FleaBay, Denny and Kathy's out of Minnesota have them for something like $31 or $32 plus $9 shipping, which is a steal.  If you have a Menards around you, I've heard from time to time they have them on sale there.  If it were me, I'd grab the Super Splitter and the sharpener.

If you live anywhere near northern Michigan, I have a whole bunch of freshly cut beech, bass wood, and maple rounds if you'd like to try one out.  In fact you could try it out for the whole day out at the wood lot if you'd like to see if you'd really really like it


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 23, 2010)

I tried a 20-ton splitter, but I could barely lift it...


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 23, 2010)

After twenty or so years with a few different generic 6 pounders, I bought the Fiskars 7854 after reading so many positive reviews here and elsewhere.





I think the only people that complain about the short handle are those who have never used one. It is a lightweight, precision tool that this almost 40 year old can use for hours and not be in pain the next day. I used to take, my Craftsman 6 lb, a sledge, and some wedges out to split. Now I only take the Fiskars.


----------



## fossil (Feb 24, 2010)

I like these.  A lot.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to Fiskar's Web site and did a search for a nearby retailer.  There is nothing within 50 miles of Houston that showed up.  On line ordering only.  And no Lowes, HD, Ace or True Value showed up either.
Only Sears.  What's up with that?


----------



## Nonprophet (Feb 24, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I went to Fiskar's Web site and did a search for a nearby retailer.  There is nothing within 50 miles of Houston that showed up.  On line ordering only.  And no Lowes, HD, Ace or True Value showed up either.
> Only Sears.  What's up with that?



I'm not sure why more retailers carry them.  Our local Ace Hardware stocks the Fiskars Pro and several of the hatchets, but not the Super Splitter--though they can order it.  The best deals online that I've seen are Amazon and Bailey's online, +/- $39 or so.  You could also email Fiskars and ask them what local retailers have them, the few times I've contacted Fiskars they were very responsive and helpful.

NP


----------



## dlatheman (Feb 24, 2010)

Man o man...ask and ye shall receive! 

Thanks to all for the input! A after reading your posts I went shopping this morning while the rain was falling. Even though Lowes carries the Fiskars brand they didn't have the super splitter so I wound up buying the True Temper  4 Lb. Super Wood Splitter with 36" Fiberglass Handle. Its head design looks similar to the Fiskars SS(axe type edge and wedge type body) and it worked very well on some 18" round red oak, most all split apart on the first swing. The knotty ones would absorb the first swing and crack but not separate entirely. The wedge shape of the head never once got stuck hard like my double bit would...that was a nice change of pace. Overall I really liked this new additon to the tool shed, I think she's a keeper.


----------



## Nonprophet (Feb 24, 2010)

dlatheman said:
			
		

> Man o man...ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> Thanks to all for the input! A after reading your posts I went shopping this morning while the rain was falling. Even though Lowes carries the Fiskars brand they didn't have the super splitter so I wound up buying the True Temper  4 Lb. Super Wood Splitter with 36" Fiberglass Handle. Its head design looks similar to the Fiskars SS(axe type edge and wedge type body) and it worked very well on some 18" round red oak, most all split apart on the first swing. The knotty ones would absorb the first swing and crack but not separate entirely. The wedge shape of the head never once got stuck hard like my double bit would...that was a nice change of pace. Overall I really liked this new additon to the tool shed, I think she's a keeper.



Hey D,

Not to rain on your parade, but I did the exact same thing when I couldn't find a Fiskars SS locally.  I saw the True Temper in our local hardware store, and thought, "well, looks similar, priced similar, who needs a Fiskars?"  

Truth be told, I HATED that True Temper!  It rarely split on the first whack, and it got stuck something fierce on nearly every other swing!  Long story short I returned the TT and ordered the Fiskars, and even though they look similar in design, in my opinion they are VERY different in performance with the Fiskars leaps and bounds better than the TT.

Just my $.02,


NP


----------



## quads (Feb 24, 2010)

dlatheman said:
			
		

> Man o man...ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> Thanks to all for the input! A after reading your posts I went shopping this morning while the rain was falling. Even though Lowes carries the Fiskars brand they didn't have the super splitter so I wound up buying the True Temper  4 Lb. Super Wood Splitter with 36" Fiberglass Handle. Its head design looks similar to the Fiskars SS(axe type edge and wedge type body) and it worked very well on some 18" round red oak, most all split apart on the first swing. The knotty ones would absorb the first swing and crack but not separate entirely. The wedge shape of the head never once got stuck hard like my double bit would...that was a nice change of pace. Overall I really liked this new additon to the tool shed, I think she's a keeper.


Congratulations on your purchase!  Sounds like a very nice tool.  Keep us updated on how well it works for you.  Happy splitting!


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the maul that I've got is a Ludell.  It's not the first maul I've owned.  The first one was whatever one Ace carried.  It had a very blunt entry.  It looked like a sledge hammer with one end filed to a point.  Bounced off wood like a sledge hammer too.  I took it back.

Drove to Fleet Farm where they have the Ludell.  This head looks more like an axe with the concave blade curve that widens out to a broad 6 or 8 lb hammer (can't remember whether its 6 or 8).  Also the sides of the Ludell are smooth like an ax.

My Ludell works much better than the blunt one I took back to Ace.  I don't know how it compares to a Fiskar though.

The things that matter when splitting wood are probably things like, momentum, wedge angle, and friction.

The more gradual the taper (wedge angle) the better the maul will split.  Remember a maul is a wedge which is a simple machine.  The more gradual the wedge angle the more "leverage" you get.  

However, this gradual taper also can work against you.  The deeper the blade penetrates, the more steel is in contact with wood.  This means more friction.  Excess friction will slow and stop the blade.

Momentum is simply Mass * Velocity.  Of course the extra weight works  in your favor.  However, if lifting the extra weight exhausts you too quickly you won't be able to generate the velocity.  So 4#, 6#, 8# is all personal preference.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 24, 2010)

I think one design feature that works for the Fiskars is that there is no "angle" to the head.  Instead of a tapered triangle, the head flares in a continuous curve.  The shape of the curve seems to provide both an accelerated splitting effect and an anti-stick effect.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Feb 24, 2010)

> Instead of a tapered triangle, the head flares in a continuous curve.  The shape of the curve seems to provide both an accelerated splitting effect and an anti-stick effect.



I'm trying to picture the Fiskar's design based on your description.  It sounds a lot like my Ludell.  It's got a slight "hollow ground" blade, which means that after the cutting edge passes the side of the blade recedes in so that there is little contact with the wood until it reaches the point where the maul begins to expand.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a standard 6-8#.  Keep it sharp.  Don't believe the "old wisdom" that it's all about the speed and a dull one works as well as a sharp one. 

I often have to split 40" long logs for kiln wood and it works for me.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 24, 2010)

Adios Pantalones,

"Don’t believe the “old wisdom” that it’s all about the speed, and a dull one works as well as a sharp one. "

Actually, that wisdom was mentioned in reference to Olympic sprinters...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't read this thread- but that's the argument made often in reference to splitting.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 24, 2010)

JFK said:
			
		

> wood spliter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenster (Feb 24, 2010)

I got an email from Sears a few minutes ago.  They're having a "Midnight Madness" sale tonight for online purchases.  It says all tools get free shipping.  So, I set out to buy me a Fiskar's Super Splitter.  $45.00 plus tax.  With free shipping that would be a pretty fair deal.  But when it came time to calculate and pay, it kept charging me $8.20 shipping charge!   Frustrating.  So, I didn't buy it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 25, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I got an email from Sears a few minutes ago.  *They're having a "Midnight Madness" sale tonight *for online purchases.  It says all tools get free shipping.  So, I set out to buy me a Fiskar's Super Splitter.  $45.00 plus tax.  With free shipping that would be a pretty fair deal.  But when it came time to calculate and pay, it kept charging me $8.20 shipping charge!   Frustrating.  So, I didn't buy it.


Ummm... don't you have to wait until midnight to get the free shipping?


----------



## Kenster (Feb 25, 2010)

[/quote]Ummm... don't you have to wait until midnight to get the free shipping?[/quote]

The email ad clearly says "Valid from 5:00 PM CST 2/24/20  to 5:00 AM CST 2/25/10.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 25, 2010)

StackedLumber said:
			
		

> 7854 is the Super Splitter that rules if you ask me. . . . if you jump on FleaBay, Denny and Kathy's out of Minnesota have them for something like $31 or $32 plus $9 shipping, which is a steal.  If you have a Menards around you, I've heard from time to time they have them on sale there.  If it were me, I'd grab the Super Splitter and the sharpener.
> 
> If you live anywhere near northern Michigan, I have a whole bunch of freshly cut beech, bass wood, and maple rounds if you'd like to try one out.  In fact you could try it out for the whole day out at the wood lot if you'd like to see if you'd really really like it



I just went to Denny and Kathy's website.  There's not a single axe of any shape or kind on their site.  The only Fiskar's item listed is the axe sharpener.
Nothing currently on Ebay, either.  Why do they make it so hard to buy these things?


----------



## fossil (Feb 25, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> ...What is the difference in your Super Splitter and your Pro Splitter?  Do you use them for different jobs?  Would one of them not do the job?  Just curious.



One's nearly twice the weight of the other.  Check 'em out on the Fiskars site: 

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking

I have both, and since I burn almost exclusively softwoods I find the Pro Splitting Axe is my workhorse, and the Super Splitting Axe is my backup for the occasional gnarly round.  The 17 inch Splitting Axe is my kindling maker.  Best to always go by the Fiskars model number, as the names of these tools are frequently hosed up.  Rick


----------



## StackedLumber (Feb 25, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> StackedLumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R u sure you looked?  

Here's it is on their ebay store:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FISKARS-SUPER-S...ultDomain_0?hash=item5ad74e970b#ht_2095wt_992


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 25, 2010)

That's where i got mine.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 25, 2010)

StackedLumber said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was nothing on Denny and Kathy's Ace Hardware store website.  I went back to Ebay and searched under the model number and came up with D and K's Ebay store.  Great price there!  I've sent them a question to see if they'll combine shipping if I buy the sharpener.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 25, 2010)

not to nitpick, but it's not e=mv^2 I believe the actual formula is E=mv^2 / 2.....

a quick crappy math equation would yield the following using 1.59kg to 3.63kg (3lbs v 8lbs) so the velocity of the fiskars will be v1 and the velocity of the maul will be v2.

for (1.59*v1^2) /2 to be equal to (3.63*v2^2) /2 you get v1^2 = v2^2*2.28 to throw some numbers in for example, if you swing a maul at ending speed of 3meters / second then you could plug that number into the equation and see v1^2 = 9*2.28 so v1=4.53m/s final speed. 

remember that the shorter radius of the fiskars will reduce the head speed, so if your arms are moving just as quick with a fiskars as a maul, the maul would be moving faster at the head. It should be way easier to move the fiskars faster, but it's not going to be moving as fast as you might think. in the end, I think it all probably evens out energy wise, and the bottom line is going to be what feels more comfortable to you and what works better in the wood you split. 

I don't know the fiskars well enough to HATE it, but the fact that it is so short scares me. I also feel that most muscle injuries I have obtained in my history have been from doing something that is of a sudden jerking motion. increasing muscle speed, IMO, seems like it might increase the likelihood of a pulled muscle, i dunno. I have no data to back me up on that.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 25, 2010)

They split a lot of wood in Finland (home of Fiskars).


----------



## quads (Feb 26, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> They split a lot of wood in Finland (home of Fiskars).


They split a lot of wood in North America too.  ???


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 26, 2010)

golfandwoodnut said:
			
		

> I have a wedge, but never use it.  I have had a Monster Maul for 25 years and it has always done a great job (it has has hollow handle and a big wedge but I have never seen that as any problem).  I like that it never gets stuck in the wood and the handle never breaks and it never needs sharpened.  About a month ago I bought a Fiskars, per everyones advice, and it does split well.  There are a few pieces that I will still go back to the MM when needed.  I am 6'2" so I am no shorty and have not found the short handle a problem  *I did have one piece of wood that split so quick that it went right through and gave me a glancing blow on my shin. * I had the the steel toe shoes on, but of course it missed the steel.  No blood.  I guess I have hit my shins with the MM over the years too.  But all in all I love the workout and I can see my results in the stacks of wood.  Alot more than people can say going to the gym.



My experience exactly - just bought a Fiskars about 3 weeks ago - had about 30 oak, beech, and ash rounds to split, so headed right out.  First round was an ash - the round split so fast on the first swing, the head missed the block and hit the ground pretty hard - got a small chip on the tip of the axe blade.  Eased up after that, but couldn't be more impressed with the Fiskars.  Even split some fairly gnarly beech with not too much trouble - definitely splits better and with less effort than my Collins 6lb maul. Cheers!


----------



## karri0n (Feb 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> not to nitpick, but it's not e=mv^2 I believe the actual formula is E=mv^2 / 2.....
> 
> a quick crappy math equation would yield the following using 1.59kg to 3.63kg (3lbs v 8lbs) so the velocity of the fiskars will be v1 and the velocity of the maul will be v2.
> 
> ...




The shape of the handle lends itself to an automatic, natural "wrist snap" at the final 1/4 of the swing. Once you get a feel for the tool, you can use this to even more of an advantage by manually snapping your wrists at the end to put some serious juice into it towards the bottom of the swing. I've found that I get more speed and power(and less fatigue of course) when I use this wrist action at the final part of the swing as my main juice for splitting the wood, and use my arm/ shoulder strength for little more than lifting the tool back up after the swing.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Feb 26, 2010)

Among those who study terminal ballistics, many believe that momentum (M*V) is a better measure of penetration than kinetic energy (1/2M*V^2).

Since splitting wood is all about penetration, I would think momentum would count more.  It's hard to argue the experience of so many woodsplitters who rave about the Fiskars though.

I am convinced that there is a big difference between the standard mauls also.  My first maul I immediately returned.  I think it was made by the same firm that produces and sells power splitters.   They purposely screw up the design of a maul so you go out and spend $1000 on a power splitter.  Same thing with snow shovels, owned by snowblower companies they make the handles 4 inches too short to screw up your back.  And tents that are owned by camper manufacturers.  But I digress.

The difference between my Ludell and whatever my first one was is incredible.  So I wonder how many folks are comparing a Fiskars to a Ludell.

Perhaps I've developed a strange technique, but when I split I bend my knees as I'm bringing the maul down - like I'm about to sit in a chair.   This keeps my back from bending under strain plus it brings the center of the swing radius closer to the ground.  This safely directs any misses into the ground.  I was always taught that, whenever possible, do the work with your legs instead of your back.


----------



## FLINT (Feb 26, 2010)

I bend my knees as well.  I think good splitting technique uses a lot more of your body than just your arms.  I'm sure I use my stomach muscles as well.  I think I've read that splitting wood is one of the single best full body + cardiovascular exercises there is - and burns more calories than almost any other activity.


----------



## richg (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a Mega Mule Maul (15lbs) to bust the round in half, and then split it to size with the Fiskars. I'll never go back to a sledge and wedge. Some wood types are a real PITA and I 'm looking forward to borrowing a neighbor's hydraulic splitter. In particular, black cherry and suprisingly pine....both splitters simply bounce right off them. 

With frozen, easily split wood like ash or oak and a tire setup, I can bust a round into easy-burning chungs in seconds. wack wack wack wack wack wack wack  drink of water curse how heavy the round is wack wack wack wack wack think about how good beer will taste load another round wack wack wack wack wack and on and on it goes............


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 26, 2010)

"They split a lot of wood in North America too.  ??? "

Yeah, but they were splitting wood in Finland long before John Smith got to Jamestown in 1607.  And they have a lot more of their county under snow and ice than we do.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 27, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> DanCorcoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finland is a small country with just 338,000 square kilometers.  By comparison, the province of Ontario is 1,076,395 square kilometers, while North America is 24,490,000 square kilometers.

The Europeans were not noted for making good axes.  It was this side of the pond that developed the curved handle.


----------



## quads (Feb 27, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> "They split a lot of wood in North America too.  ??? "
> 
> Yeah, but they were splitting wood in Finland long before John Smith got to Jamestown in 1607.  And they have a lot more of their county under snow and ice than we do.


Ha ha!  You make a good point.  But of course those people in Jamestown came from somewhere.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 27, 2010)

"Ha ha!  You make a good point.  But of course those people in Jamestown came from somewhere. "

Yeah, as I recall from 4th-grade civics, they left England when they ran out of wood to split...


----------



## quads (Feb 27, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> "Ha ha!  You make a good point.  But of course those people in Jamestown came from somewhere. "
> 
> Yeah, as I recall from 4th-grade civics, they left England when they ran out of wood to split...


That's a very good reason to leave England!  And very funny!  Thanks!


----------



## quads (Feb 27, 2010)

golfandwoodnut said:
			
		

> Quads, you have probably split more wood by hand than just about any man alive.  It would be interesting to have you compare some different mauls, and a Fiskars.  I know you couldn't do much better than you do but you certainly would be a reputable source for comparisons.   It is funny you kind of get attached to your maul.  I said in another blog that I almost feel like I am cheating on my Monster Maul when I use my Fiskars.


I would, but the only place I saw one of the Fiskars was at the local Stihl dealer and it was, I forget exactly how much now, but like $60 or more.  And I don't order things online.  And above all else, I don't spend money on something I certainly do not need.  I've got a brand-new Ace 6# maul that's been hanging in the garage for a few years now and has never been swung.  I'm still kicking myself for buying that, because I will probably never use it.  If the handle eventually goes bad on Old Faithful, I will just replace the handle (handle is going on 25+ years old now).

Otherwise, I would be more than happy to experiment, but at no cost to me!  Ha ha!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 28, 2010)

I just happened to be looking through the Bailey's catalogue and saw in their writeup of Fiskars products that, "Fiskars is one of the oldest companies in the world and began as an ironworks in Finland in 1649."


----------



## quads (Feb 28, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I just happened to be looking through the Bailey's catalogue and saw in their writeup of Fiskars products that, "Fiskars is one of the oldest companies in the world and began as an ironworks in Finland in 1649."


I wonder what they made way back then?  Maybe cauldrons or something.


----------



## Mushroom Man (Mar 1, 2010)

I went to a fair bit of trouble to get a Fiskar's SS after the large number of positive reviews in this forum. 

Yesterday I was splitting some 17" hard maple rounds. I used my neighbor's hydraulic splitter for half of them. His splitter is a 30 ton home made rig with a hydraulic log lifter and is a superior splitter to anything I have seen built in a factory. It is fast, splits any round and lifts the rounds up.

I split 26 rounds faster with the fiskars SS than I had done with the hydraulic rig. I simply turned them on end and started whacking. No block. I didn't have to lug or roll the rounds to the splitter.  

I had read someone else claiming that it was faster than their splitter and I had doubted it. It sure surprised me. I am 59 years old.  Just imagine what a 30 year old could have done! I was winded but pleased with myself

The Fiskars SS is an excellent splitting axe. I've used mauls, wedges and axes but this takes the cake.

Congratulations to all you citizens of the USA. Your Olympians have done you proud, finishing #1 in the medal count.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I beg to differ.  That is sort of like saying the Japanese couldn't make a sharp blade.  The "Europeans" have been making axes, since mesolithic times.  The axe was as useful and important as the knife.  The design of the axe head and handle depended on the intended use.  A curved handle does not exclusively make a good axe.  

The square footage of a country is not a good yard stick measurement either of forestry prowess and history.  Forestry and axes have been a big part of Finnish culture, since Finland was first settled by Finns.  Despite the small size of the country, Finland is one of the world leaders in forestry products.  And because of Finland's small size, it has had to develop a sustainable forestry practices that puts countries like Canada to shame.  

I understand you are passionate about the curved handle, but this is not a new or North American invention either.  This thread has some pictures of an axe collection from the iron age:  http://www.kelticos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=940   It goes to show that everything old is new again.....  

Another thing to consider is likely that most axes that were made in North America back in the day, were made and developed by European immigrants who had come across the pond.  However, I do understand that in North America, the axe did also evolve and the style depended on its maker/user's preferences.  

I think the Fiskars axe designs are great and another stage of the axe evolution.  However, I own other axes too, and each one is specific to certain tasks.  I was hesitant with the Fiskars axes, before I used one.  I didn't like the fact I could not replace the handle, if damaged (ie. in the bush).  However, after using one, I am riding the Fiskars bandwagon.  Each person has their specific preferences and I can understand why some people do not like the Fiskars designs.  There is no one axe made for everyone.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

Mushroom Man said:
			
		

> I went to a fair bit of trouble to get a Fiskar's SS after the large number of positive reviews in this forum.
> 
> Yesterday I was splitting some 17" hard maple rounds. I used my neighbor's hydraulic splitter for half of them. His splitter is a 30 ton home made rig with a hydraulic log lifter and is a superior splitter to anything I have seen built in a factory. It is fast, splits any round and lifts the rounds up.
> 
> ...



How did  you get a hold of a Super Splitter?  I have been trying to get a hold of one too.  For those who don't know, unfortunately, they are not sold yet in Canada.  I thought the Stihl catalogue was selling the Super, but unfortunately it just turned out to be an overpriced Pro (way more expensive than Canadian Tire).  I contacted Fiskars, and they confirmed that Canadians are S.O.L.


----------



## Mushroom Man (Mar 1, 2010)

I ordered it online from ACE Hardware in Brooklyn, NY.  Expensive but worth it.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

How much was the damage in total?


----------



## Mushroom Man (Mar 1, 2010)

$43.99 + 26.67(s&H)=$70.66
Like I said: Expensive but worth it.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> DanCorcoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was taken from: http://www.fiskars.fi/corporation/corporation_2.html

"1649 - Fiskars ironworks founded
When the ironworks were founded in Fiskars, Finland was under Swedish rule, and Sweden was one of Europe's biggest producers of iron in the seventeenth century. In 1649, Peter Thorwöste was granted the privilege of setting up a blast furnace and bar hammer in Fiskars and for the manufacture of cast iron and forged products. The iron ore used in Fiskars was mainly brought in from the Utö mine in Stockholm's outer archipelago and most of the bar iron manufactured at the ironworks was shipped to Sweden to be sold on the Iron Market in Stockholm's Old Town. In Fiskars, the iron was also used to make nails, thread, knives, hoes, iron wheels and other things."


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

Mushroom Man said:
			
		

> $43.99 + 26.67(s&H)=$70.66
> Like I said: Expensive but worth it.



Yeah, that I why I wish Canadian Tire sold it.  How long did it take to get it delivered?


----------



## Mushroom Man (Mar 1, 2010)

10 days and it was here.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info Tim!


----------



## quads (Mar 1, 2010)

Sisu said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!  Iron in thread?  Never knew that.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 1, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Sisu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am assuming that they meant sewing needles, but it got lost in translation.  You never know!


----------



## quads (Mar 1, 2010)

Sisu said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or I was thinking maybe for color/dye?


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Mar 1, 2010)

Well Fiskars may have originated in Finland.  But with this global economy, I know of one small plant in Central Wisconsin.  Wife has a relative or two employed there.  Not sure what they make, if it's scissors or axes though.


----------



## quads (Mar 1, 2010)

Black Jaque Janaviac said:
			
		

> Well Fiskars may have originated in Finland.  But with this global economy, I know of one small plant in Central Wisconsin.  Wife has a relative or two employed there.  Not sure what they make, if it's scissors or axes though.


I have heard they have a factory outlet store in, I think it was Sauk City?  A relative was telling me once that they have clearance sales there once a year.  He got a couple axes, some hedge shears, that sort of thing there.


----------

